# Condition of Bridge Visa E(Applying 820/801 Partner Visa)



## Onejin (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi everyone

It was the first post in Australia Forum,I got lots of info of my partner visa from here,just quick explain me and my partner's situation.

We met in Oct,2011,His last relationship breaking down in Jun,2011
He did sponsor the last relationship.But it is broken down.
My Whv was expired in Jun,2013.But in that time,he was not sure that he wants to sponsor me or not,and it has a issue of 5 year limit,so we decide use student visa.My student visa expired in March,2017.

In the end, we decide to apply partner visa(820/801) this March,2015.We been together 3y7months.
When we put the application, the person in immi office talked to me,we should tell immi that I am not going to school.I sent the email to immi office,the answer is if I cancel the student visa,I only can hold the Bridge Visa E.We both agreed,so we accept it.And after applying the partner visa,the school fee is too much to us.

After 3 months,I got the letter from immi that my student visa was cancelled.I need go to the immi office to apply the Bridge Visa E.

Finally,I got the Bridge Visa E ,that's mean I stay in Australia lawfully.
It takes a long time to get through to get the Bridge Visa.

We got the information from the office,the person talked to me if I want to go to work,I can apply the form to change condition of Bridge Visa E.
I can apply the work right,and it won't affect the decision of the partner Visa.

Can everyone tell me everyone have the same situtation?
My partner always support me,but it takes too long to grant the visa.
But I don't want to take chance ,if I apply the work right and it would be affect the visa .

thanks everyone.


----------



## Depressedfish (Sep 27, 2013)

Applying to lift the work restriction have no affect on your partner visa application, however you do realise you cannot leave Australia for any reason until your partner visa is granted (1-2 years) right? (I know, it is too late, but just making sure you won't leave Australia by mistake as you will then be hit with a 3 year ban)


----------



## Onejin (Jul 8, 2015)

Depressedfish said:


> Applying to lift the work restriction have no affect on your partner visa application, however you do realise you cannot leave Australia for any reason until your partner visa is granted (1-2 years) right? (I know, it is too late, but just making sure you won't leave Australia by mistake as you will then be hit with a 3 year ban)


Thank you
We have no plan to go to oversea in 2 years
The only one I worry about is it affect the partner visa
But now I think it is alright


----------



## isabelleh (Jul 4, 2015)

Hey . I will be applying for a partner visa when I finally get to aus next month . I will be on a tourist visa so know I will have to wait 3 month to get a bridging visa . I did not know you could not leave the country until the partner visa is accepted !! My twin will be getting married In England next year will that mean I cannot attend ?! Thank you


----------



## lildevil872 (Dec 24, 2010)

Isabelleh,

You can't leave Australia only if you are on a bridging Visa E. If you are on a bridging visa A you can leave Australia and all you need to do is to apply for a bridging visa B which gives you permission to leave and come back into Australia and once you come back into Australia they reinstate the bridging visa A.


----------

